# Trainers in Virginia



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Any good trainers near Centreville, Virginia? I'm looking for obedience training and then maybe going onto Schutzhund. Maybe I should start with a CGC program first? I don't know. I'd like to hear your opinions. My dog is 8 months old, and I'm not sure if it's too late to start.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Also what is the average cost for training?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I know there's herding training and there's some very good obedience/competition/agility trainers in Leesburg (A Click Above). But I'm not sure who is actively doing schutzhund training in northern VA right now.


----------

